# Hot Girls bent over!!!!   click here for pics



## littlenode (Mar 1, 2008)

...what were YOU thinking??...hehe..:ccc:....these are about 5 weeks old...bad pics. I sure dig LSTing..its alot of fun to train and  watch the plant react, not to mention the buds sites that are created..anyway, Happy growing and smoking.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 1, 2008)

Those are some sexy ladies.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 1, 2008)

well, i prefer the other but those are almost just as nice!

lol goodluck bro...


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Mar 1, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> well, i prefer the other but those are almost just as nice!
> 
> lol goodluck bro...



Twins?! :holysheep:

Man, those are some fine looking limbo, dancing babes


----------



## berserker (Mar 1, 2008)

You have them ladies bending over just nice.Nice LST.Keep it GREEN


----------



## UncleSativa (Mar 1, 2008)

littlenode said:
			
		

> ...what were YOU thinking??...hehe..:ccc:....these are about 5 weeks old...bad pics. I sure dig LSTing..its alot of fun to train and watch the plant react, not to mention the buds sites that are created..anyway, Happy growing and smoking.


 
I was wondering why bending them is something you do? I plant mine sideways, always comes out better than the rest. Is that what you did? Planted sideways? Happy growing from your fav Uncle.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking great.. I love LST and it looks as if you got **** under control. Good luck on those sexy ladies and keep us posted on your progress my friend. Grow it big.


----------



## littlenode (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys and incouragement guys..these pics were taken about 18 hrs later. The main stem has turned to the lights..now ill turn her to the side, and start the trek around the pot. Probably only get about half way around before I move them into the flowering room, thats ok..i only have a 4' ceiling...:aok:

 UncleSativa, in response to your questions: no, i didnt plant sideways just conventionally, in pots. Manipulating the mainstem as I have done here also works chemically in the plant, releasing certain hormones to the lesser of the grow shoots, allowing them to 'catch up' to the mainstem. The idea is to create an even canopy, that can receive light evenly, made of several dense colas, rather than 1 main cola with many smaller ones. In my experience, the main cola is always a little more dense and potent, but the others are more dense than what they otherwise would have been had the plant not been LST'd...you also have things like gravity working for you (seems like a pain in the *** to feed and water a plant on its side) by planting conventionally....the last pic is of a plant that just went into flower, it was trained as the others are... give it a try Unc!!


----------



## dululsch (Mar 3, 2008)

brilliantly put your training pics have really put a visual picture to something that u dont really see just hear about...bravo...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 3, 2008)

*Looking real nice mang.  The ladies loved to be tied down. :hubba: *


----------

